# Pet Microchipping



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi -

I am a qualified (veterinary trained) pet microchip implanter. I microchip pets in the comfort of their own home - less stress for your pet than visiting veterinary practices or coming to me.

Please message me if you would like further details. I offer discount for multi pet chipping - my prices start at £10. I am based in 
S63 area in South Yorkshire.


----------

